# What you guys think of Le chansonier Cordiforme 4 Lps set my verdict?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes this is what you want to hear, L'oiseau-lyre made in england whit consort of musicke, whit eminent director of consort Anthony Rooley, yes this is pretend decent , because you guys know i upgrade my lp gear whit new plugging and a cable, soundz wonderful you get a healty dose of english and flemish composer like i.e Ockeghem, Frye, Dunstable, Dufay and other obscur composers as well, what an interresting find.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It's good, and very large, but not necessarily as good as the selection on Naxos with Marc Lewon. Rooley did another thing like Chansonier Cordiforme called Musicke of Sundrie Kindes. 

Generally everything with Marc Lewon is well worth hearing, especially if Sabine Lutzenberger is involved!


----------

